# Happy Second Birthday Puppy!!!!!



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I remember when I first got you, you were 4 months old, and I thought you were the holy terror. I had no idea what to do with so much puppy cuteness, and so MANY puppy teeth.










But luckily, you didn't give up on trying to love me, even though I did all sorts of terrible first-time owner things to you. Now, I can't imagine life without you. :wub::wub::wub:

So, happy birthday my best friend, my baby, and my sweet sweet Puppy. 


Waking me up on her birthday, and every other day. 










A birthday romp with her best friend.









My favourite study buddy. 









May we have many more together!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy 2nd birthday! :birthday:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy 2nd Birthday Puppy :wild:


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy Belated Second Birthday!!!

We know exactly how you feel about your newbie mistakes, we have been making them with our forgiving pup for the past 1 1/2 years ourself!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Puppy!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday!
Thank you for NOT giving up on her...or yourself!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

She's so beautiful!! Happy Birthday Puppy!

Glad to hear she's doing well.... I haven't seen any posts about her lately!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Happy Birthday!
> Thank you for NOT giving up on her...or yourself!


Thanks Robin! I'm thankful that you made numerous offers to take her back when I was struggling. It made me feel like I wasn't stuck in some desperate terrible spot, and could try again with Puppy. Looking back, nothing was a big or difficult issue - I was just a first time owner and she was just a young puppy. 



TrickyShepherd said:


> She's so beautiful!! Happy Birthday Puppy!
> 
> Glad to hear she's doing well.... I haven't seen any posts about her lately!


Thanks for the compliment. I think she's the prettiest too. :wub::wub:

She's 2 and now we're like the boring married couple without any drama to report, which is why you haven't heard from me lately.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Not sure how I missed this one .... Happy Belated 2nd Birthday!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Belated 2nd Birthday pretty girl.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Happy Happy Birthday!!!


----------

